# Kinah Probleme



## Nuffing (1. November 2009)

Hi leute :/

Ich hab nen Jäger auf Balder angefangen und hab diesmal crafting mit geskillt und hab jetzt ein problem.

Ich hab die ganze zeit über Extreme Kinah probleme, ich kann mir  mit meinen level 16 jetzt grad mal 1ne fähigkeit leisten, ich mussn och schneidern nachskillen um 10 punkte und Handwerk hab ich grad noch so auf 50 gebracht (was jetzt auch wieder auf 60 punkten sein soll) ich weiß gar nicht wie ich mir das alles leisten soll besonders der umstieg von 99 auf 100.

Wie macht ihr das? Wie kriegt ihr euer geld um euch das Crafting zu leisten? Oder habt ihr auch so probleme? Bis jetzt hat sich das Crafting für mich nicht gelohnt, das geld was ich da rein gesteckt hab hät ich auch in waffen im Ah reinstecken könn und der einzgiste bogen den ich mir gemacht hab ist grad mal so gut wie die quest belohnung :/


----------



## Navidgirnuod (1. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich hab die ganze zeit über Extreme Kinah probleme, ich kann mir  mit meinen level 16 jetzt grad mal 1ne fähigkeit leisten, ich mussn och schneidern nachskillen um 10 punkte und Handwerk hab ich grad noch so auf 50 gebracht (was jetzt auch wieder auf 60 punkten sein soll) ich weiß gar nicht wie ich mir das alles leisten soll besonders der umstieg von 99 auf 100.



2 Jobs gleichzeitig lvln ist fast nicht finanzierbar. es seidenn du verkaufst die hoffentlich blau entstandenen items sehr hoch im AH, was kaum möglich sein wird.

allein 1 Job zu lvln ist fast mehr als möglich ist. (sammelberuf ist auch einer wenn auch der billigste).

ansonsten bleibt dir die hoffnung das jedes lvl mehr kinah gibt und du irgentwann mal genug hast um den job zu skillen. Wichtiger ist es auf alle Fälle immer die neusten Skills zu kaufen weil du sonst viel zu langsam lvlst. Items dagegen gibts im AH meistens billiger als wenn du sie selbst herstellen würdest.


----------



## Firun (1. November 2009)

Ich persönlich sammel viel Zeugs ein, was ich nicht zum craften brauche lässt sich meistens gut im Auktionshaus verkaufen(z.b erze,holz,früchte) und ich grinde ab und an schon mal mobs wenn sie leicht von der Hand gehen.

Also da durch habe ich immer so zwischen 50k und 120k  Kinah.


----------



## RoA Legende (1. November 2009)

Hallo,

angefangen vom Praktikanten Lehrling Geselle Meister Schema bist du jetzt frischer Lehrling.

Die gecrafteten Gegenstände eines Lehrlings sind mehr oder weniger wertlos bzw mit einem Craftskill von 50 für Lvl 16 einfach zu niedrig. Craften ist in Aion sehr teuer und auch zeitintensiv. Ich hänge bald an der 400er Skillquest und da jammern alle. Mehrere Millionen Kinah soll man an der Quest verballern können. 

Wer den steinigen Weg des Craftens durchsteht wird aber am Ende mit sehr starken Items belohnt. Nach Angaben mit die besten Items Ingame.


In der Regel kannst du durch Abbauen von Lebensgewinnungrohstoffen etwas Kinah im Ah verdienen um dann weitercraften zu könnnen.

Für Lvl 16 sollte ungefähr der Skill 100 rum besseres bringen für dich.


mfg


Legende

Brigadegeneral von Jericho / Thor


----------



## Ankira (1. November 2009)

farmen farmen farmen...


----------



## Thunderace (1. November 2009)

Achte beim Questen / Grinden immer darauf das du wirklich jeden Crap einpackst. Alles was grau / weiss ist gibt beim Händler ne Menge Kinah.
Mir ist bewusst das du wenig Platz in den Würfeln ( Taschen hast ) aber pack ein was geht. Lass lieber Sockelsteine liegen denn die bringen nicht wirklich viel Kinah und die gibt es wie Sand am Meer


----------



## Nuffing (1. November 2009)

Ja, ich tu allgemein mit auto Loot looten und pack alles ein was geht, meist muss ich wegen pfeilmangel oder sonstigen mangel an irgendwelchen sachen die ich mir im moment nicht leisten kann sowieso wieder zurück.

Ich muss mal das Ah checken, als ich angefangen hab auf Lephar wo der server noch neu war gabs so viele rohstoffe (besonders im low level bereich) das man die gar nicht lohnend verkaufen konnte, etwa es wurde erst gar net gekauft oder grad mal für 500 bis 1000kinah, ich werd mal jetzt gucken wie das auf balder ist und allgemein wie sich das in laufe der zeit geänder hat.

Also später werden die items wenigens lohnendswert? Dann werd ich mich wohl durchbeisen :/ aber werd ich echt jetzt jedes level bis ich 50 bin so extreme probleme haben? Ich mein, später werden die teleports teurer wegen instanzen kann ich schon mal draufgehen die skills werden teurer meinen würfel würd ich auch mal gern erweitern und und und :/ ich stell mir das irgendwie grad Später unbezahlbar vor wenn man net echt zufällig was grünes oder blaues craftet (was schwer ist weil ich nicht genug DP sammeln kann weil ich beim questen im moment dadurch das mir viele skills fehlen ich kaum pfeile hab und kein pulver mir leisten kann schon das eine oder andere mal draufgehe :/)


----------



## Firun (1. November 2009)

Ja auf jedenfall soll sich der Steinige Weg lohnen,  ich bin auch mal gespannt.


----------



## Cerom (1. November 2009)

Zuerst mal Nuffing: Ich dachte du wolltest nicht auf Balder ? (Obwohl da ein sehr netter Templer durch die Lande zieht)

Dann zum Kinah Problem. Das habe ich natürlich auch, wer nicht ? Außer in den letzten Tagen, da sammelt sich langsam was an. Ich habe jetzt etwas über 400 K, die ich allerdings auch brauche, allein die Flügel auf 30 kosten ja schon fast eine Million. Aber mittlerweile habe ich nicht mehr das Gefühl das ich ständig von der Hand im Mund lebe.

Das meiste an Gewinn bekomme ich durch Monster kloppen. Wobei besonders Rüstungsteile teilweise sehr viel Kinah einbringen. Dabei lohnt es sich oft nicht die im AH anzubieten. Jetzt auf Stufe 33 bringt mir so ein Teil oft 20.000 bis über 50.000 beim Händler. Oft erziehle ich solche Preise i Ah nicht. Da gehen eigentlich diese Rüstungs- oder Waffenverdelungsteine sehr gut. Rüstungsteile nur wenn es was wirklich besonderes ist. 

Auch auf Stufe 16 denke ich das dir das Grinden am meisten Kinahs bringt. Ich habe immer versucht das mit den Questen zu kombinieren und wenn ich merkte eine Gegnerart droppte besonders gut dann habe ich da auch mal ein oder zwei mehr gekillt als nötig war. 

Und was noch dem Geldbeutel zu gute kommt: Nicht sterben (mittlerweile kostet mich einmal sterben 28.000 *seufs*


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. November 2009)

Ich fang mit craften erst an, wenn ich einen 50er hab, da die skillbücher beim lehrer mich jetzt fast immer an den bankrott bringen


----------



## Nuffing (1. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Zuerst mal Nuffing: Ich dachte du wolltest nicht auf Balder ? (Obwohl da ein sehr netter Templer durch die Lande zieht)
> 
> Dann zum Kinah Problem. Das habe ich natürlich auch, wer nicht ? Außer in den letzten Tagen, da sammelt sich langsam was an. Ich habe jetzt etwas über 400 K, die ich allerdings auch brauche, allein die Flügel auf 30 kosten ja schon fast eine Million. Aber mittlerweile habe ich nicht mehr das Gefühl das ich ständig von der Hand im Mund lebe.
> 
> ...



Hey =) ja ich hab mit wem auf votan angefangen aber wie das heir so ist mit den buffis siehst du sie einen tag und dann nie wieder -.- 

Deswegen hab ich jetzt mit meinen Bruder auf Balder angefangen, musst ihn zwar dafür an den Pc lassen und ich muss am Pc meiner mutter spielen aber meine gute, wenigstens nicht alleine zocken^^

Das problem mit den flügeln hab ich zum glück nicht, ich hab mir die CE upgrade geholt und hab auf 30 dann jetzt kostenlose flügel.

Grinden :/ naja ist net so mein ding ich quest eigendlich schon lieber normal, davon abgesehen das ich mit dem niedrigen level soiweso nicht grinden kann bzw nur extrem schwer, als Ranger ist das die hölle, später geht das schon mehr besonders weil ich wenigens ab level 22/24 mobs kenne die man auch gut grinden kann.

Naja :/ ich werd mich einfach jetzt noch durchbeisen und hoffen das dadurch das das leveln extrem langsamg eht ich wenigens mit meinen berufen nach komm und nicht mehr so oft kinah ausgeben muss und werd versuchen ein par  tipps hier umzusetzen^^


----------



## Cerom (1. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ich fang mit craften erst an, wenn ich einen 50er hab, da die skillbücher beim lehrer mich jetzt fast immer an den bankrott bringen


Was du auf jedem Fall tun solltest ist das sammeln, beides, also Lebensenergie und auch Ähther. Dazu dann noch Alchemie bis ungefähr 36 bringen. Erstes weil es später doch anstrengend ist das nach zu holen, außerdem gibt es sehr viele Quests die voraussetzen das dein Sammelskill der Stufe entsprechend ist. Letzteres weil du ungefähr ab Skill 36 (oder 37 ?) dir die Tränke brauen kannst die deine Flugzeit um 12 Sekunden verlängern, die wirst du oft brauchen.


----------



## xerkxes (1. November 2009)

Wie einer meiner Vorposter schon meinte: farmen, farmen, farmen. Aion ist nunmal als Grindspiel darauf ausgelegt. Warte mal bis die Powershards später mal zur Standardausrüstung gehören (bzw. zur Pflicht in Raids), das kostet alles Kinah... Viel Spaß!


----------



## Nuffing (1. November 2009)

Gibt es eigendlich irgendwo eine liste die mir zeigt was ich mit welchen skill level herstellen kann?

edit: Ach ja, und ne liste für Elyos wo man gut und effektiv grinden kannwer gut, ein mal um exp zu grinden und 1 mal wo ich welche ressorcen grinden kann

edit: Und noch was, glaubt ihr ich kann schneiderei vernachlässigen und nur Waffen machen?

Ich hab in Aion allgemein nicht das gefühl das mir rüstungen (grade als Jäger)nicht so mega viel bringen.... Eigendlich haben sie nur deffensive werte und das letzte was ich als Ranger werde ist sowieso von irgendwas getroffen und wenn dann bin ich grad im PvP sowieso tot und wenn ich rüstung brauch könnt ich mir ja immer noch über Abyss punkte und quest belohnugnen usw was holen da ich mir für abyss punkte keine waffen holen muss, glaubt ihr das würde so klappen oder wär ich arg im nachteil?...


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. November 2009)

aionarmory.com z.B.

Also ich hatte nie Kiinaprobleme.
Ich hab zwar Schwankungen weil ich maln Twink ausrüste oder so, aber unter 200k komm ich nie.
Es lohnt sich auch mal diverse eng. Seiten durchzulesen, da dort meist sehr viel gutes steht.
wo z.B. ein blaues Item droppt, dass man Verkaufen kann usw...
Einfach durchhalten ;D

hab nu nen Templer auf 32, Kantor auf 30, und n Jäger auf 20  
und die Pfeile kosten doch ganich soviel, weiss nich, was ihr immer habt


----------



## Evilness (1. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ich fang mit craften erst an, wenn ich einen 50er hab, da die skillbücher beim lehrer mich jetzt fast immer an den bankrott bringen



Genau so werd ich es auch machen, hab jetzt auch schon kinah probleme. Kann aber auch daher kommen das ich mir zuviel schnick schnack kaufe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Berufe skillen etc. werd ich auch erst richtig mit 50 anfangen.


----------



## Skyler93 (1. November 2009)

spätestens wennde alleine Eliten Grindest per kiiten biste reich =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei den asmos kannste mit lvl 35 schon anfangen mau`s zu töten die pro mob nen haar geben der im ah 15k gibt, noch dazu droppens auch noch crap was halt ein elite so droppt und manchmal auch ne nette weisse waffe diede wieder für 100k verkaufen kannst =)
also da geht das dan sehr schnell, aber meistens zu voll da weil leute immer rausplappern wo man farmen kann << wie in diesem falle ich =)
bei den elyos gibts das au aber wo weis ich nicht, ^^ mein twink elyos ist grad mal auf 13
(Zudem Jäger kostet viel Kinah dafür macht er 5 mal soviel Kinah wie Melees etc. gerade als gladi z.b. haste mehr Probleme als ein Jäger aber nur wegen der elitekiitbarkeit )


----------



## Nuffing (1. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> aionarmory.com z.B.
> 
> Also ich hatte nie Kiinaprobleme.
> Ich hab zwar Schwankungen weil ich maln Twink ausrüste oder so, aber unter 200k komm ich nie.
> ...



Es sind ja nicht nur pfeile, es sind noch saamen, später noch ne zweite art von samen. und 9k pfeile kosten 9k kinah was wohl am anfang neben 2 crafting berufe usw wohl nicht so leicht zu finanzierbar sind, ebenfals konnte ich es nicht.^^


----------



## Cerom (1. November 2009)

Gleich zwei Berufe zu skillen ist einer zuviel. Die Ausnahme wäre nur Alchemie, die sollte man wenigstens so weit skillen das man die einfachen Flugtränke kann, die braucht man unbedingt, es wird sonst einfach eine Qual im Abyss und auch beim Ähter sammeln.

EDIT: Alte Rechtschreibfehler durch neue ersetzt


----------



## Nuffing (1. November 2009)

Mein Bruder hat mir 2k von diesen +48 flugzeit tränken spendiert weil der da mit seinen ganzen freundeskreis drauf ist deswegen hab ich da nicht so das problem mit dem tränken und lassm ir wenn dann was von seinen typen was machen =D

=) dann werd ich mich mal nur auf waffen spezialisieren dann kann ich das von der zeit auch besser verkraften, Rüstung kann ich auf 50 dann immer noch nach machen denk ich mal.


----------



## Firun (1. November 2009)

Balder FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe jetzt mal etwas Schleim abgefarmt und ein paar Geister u.s.w das Zeug was da gedropt ist hat mir jetzt ca. 18k gebracht also mit Grinden kommt schon gut vorran und  immer schön Quests machen nebenher.


----------



## Frostnova (1. November 2009)

vieleicht solltest du erst später mit dem crafting beginnen. ich bin jetzt ein 38er ranger und hab auch erst mit lvl 36 angefangen mein handwerk zu skillen, und habs eigentlich auch noch nicht richtig gebraucht. ich hab lieber meinen äthersammelskill auf 300+ gebracht, fleissig äther gefarmt und im ah verkauft. da hab ich locker 200k kinah/stunde gemacht und war auf einen schlag millionär.

die andere frage die du dir stellen solltest ist die, ob es wirklich sinn macht fallen zu benutzen. hab das natürlich anfangs auch gemacht, aber nicht lange. als ich  lvl 19+ geworden bin, hab ich fallen, ausser für den titel "meister der gk manipulation" nie benutzt.....kiten ftw =)

ansonsten rate ich dir natürlich nicht zu sterben, weil das mit der zeit richtig teuer werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aller anfang ist schwer und ich finde es toll, dass nc-soft dieses sprichwort wortwörtlich beherzigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (1. November 2009)

Über diese Kinah-Probleme kann ich mich nicht mehr beklagen.
Die hatte ich genau bis Level 36 mit meinem Jäger, ab
da fing ich an beim HA zu handeln.

Nun bin ich 39 1/2, habe die Skills für 40 bereits und habe noch rund 2M Kinah.
Auch mein Beschwörer Twink (20) hat bereits stolze 700k Kinah angesammelt,
dazu einen Beruf auf 180 (Alchemie).
Mein Main hat keine Berufe... vllt. liegt's daran.


----------



## Firun (1. November 2009)

Das kann schon viel mit den Berufen zu tun haben oder ob man seine Taschen und Lagerhaus Plätze erweitert hat oder nicht, die fressen ja auch unheimlich viel Kinah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (1. November 2009)

Lagerhaus habe ich nur 2x erweitert.
Die Taschen habe ich auf das Maximum von Sanctum + die beiden Bonusreihen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (1. November 2009)

Bei dir dürften die Berufe das Probelms ein, selbst wenn man nur
einen mit dem Level hoch zieht dürfte man immer ziemlich pleite sein!

Mein Tipp: Zieh erstmal garkeinen oder Maximal einen Beruf mit hoch,
Grinde gezielt mobs, die Weiße-Wertvolle-Dinge oder Skillbücher dropen,
das dürfte deinen Kinah Haushalt aufbessern!


----------



## tamirok (1. November 2009)

hab mit lvl 31 33/34 humanoide gegrindet je nach rüssiteil oder waffe und quali zwischen 40k und 120k und auf deinem lvl sollte man absolut keine berufe skilln bzw sammel berufe meint ich damit nicht also ich hab mit 20 angefrangen meinen beruf zu skilln bin dann auf 150 skill im schneider gekommen jetzt bin ich schon bei skill 287 mit lvl 31 und hab noch knapp 500k übrig


----------



## AemJaY (1. November 2009)

schön zu hören das du es noch auf Balder gescahfft hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst dich ja mal melden. Ich hab momentan 400k kinah auf der bank und da bleiben Sie.
Berufe mach ich nur ab und an. Farmen aber immer und überall.
Äther wie auch Lebens skill hochhalten ist immer gut.
Die ware behalte ich meist weil ab 50 geht das Beruf Skillen los.

Ich bin meist im abyss am grinden. Gibt ne scherbe da geht das ganz gut auch alleine, und da gibts auch easy Items...

Wenn du nicht alleine rumziehen willst, dann meld dich bei mir,
unsere Gilde ist immer irgendwo unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (2. November 2009)

ja, das mit den berufen ist tricky. das ist so ein zusammenspiel zwischen immer pleite, zu wenig taschenplätzen zuviel skillmüll, mats kaufen und zu wenig kritische erfolge. gerade bei der handwerkskunst, finde ich. ich glaube es ist wirklich die günstigere alternative am anfang die handwerkskunst zu ignorieren. die bögen kauft man beim HA günstiger als wenn man versucht sie selbst herzustellen oder nimmt fast gleichwertige Q-belohnungs-bögen. am anfang ist das ja alles noch nicht sooo wild. so spart man sich, glaube ich, ne menge kohle und kann dann wenn es auf die 50 zugeht nochmal ordentlich loslegen.

ein tipp zu kosteneinsparung: nicht alle verfügbaren rezepte vom NPC-händler und dem HA kaufen (wie man es von WoW gewöhnt ist *G*) sondern nur die mitnehmen, die man auch selbst nutzen möchte. man skillt mit dem anderen kram ja eh nicht, sondern mit den arbeitsaufträgen. manchmal bekommt man auch die materialien für die aufträge günstig(er) beim HA. das sind dann sicher die sachen, die die anderen skiller überhatten und die sie noch günstig loswerden wollen.


----------



## Mitzy (3. November 2009)

Ich hab mir vor ca. 2 Wochen meinen kleinen BEschwörer auf Kromede erstellt- naja, ich hab´s halt so gemacht, dass ich das, was ich nicht brauchte, direkt verkauft habe- meistens im AH. Dabei hab ich immer darauf geachtet, unter den derzeitigen maximal Preis und stackbare Items (z.B. Waffen- Veredelungssteine) immer nur als einzelnes Teil zu verkaufen.
Meine BErufe (Schneiderei und Alchimie) hab ich auf ca. 120- heute leg ich ´ne Crafting Session ein und krieg die wohl etwas höher), und die aktuellsten Skills hab ich auch- trotzdem noch 210k Kinah derzeit übrig.
Mein Tipp ist es wirklich, auch wenn es sehr nerven kann- Äther sammeln und Lebensgewinnung immer schön hoch skilln.
Mittels Äther sammeln hab ich ziemlich gut Kinah scheffeln können, durch´s AH, da nicht viele das skilln. Eventuelle grüne Erzeugnisse der BErufe gehen auch gut weg- und die "Flugtränke" (wo man länger fliegen kann) sind auch nicht gerade unbeliebt.
Zum anderen- selber farmen statt farmen lassen! Gerade als Beschwörer, wo man sich den Wind- und Wassergeist farmen muss, würde ich wirklich empfehlen, den Geist bzw. die Geister zu farmen.
Das kann man auch auf alles andere beziehen- wenn man mal was brauch, lieber farmen gehen statt es sich fix aus dem AH zu kaufen (außer es "muss" sein).
Des weiteren- immer schön die Augen offen halten. Man findet oftmals kleine Quests, irgendwo am Rand versteckt.
Außerdem- auch wenn man sich sagt "Ach komm, TItanium, dafür brauch ich Lebensgewinnung auf 100... Ich hab aber schon 130, pfh, bringt mir nix..."- nicht stehen lassen! Äußerst reines TItanium kann man schon gut verkaufen- und Titanium selber auch.
Das kann man natürlich auch auf alles andere erweitern, wie ich finde.

Naja, als letztes würd ich auch nur nochmal sagen, dass man sich zu ANfang wirklich nur die "wichtigen" Sachen holen sollte, öfter´s mal verkaufen sollte und wenn, dann evtl. auch mal grübeln, ob man ein Item aus dem Inventar wirft, um etwas eventuell wertvolleres aufzunehmen.
Und wie mein vorposter sagte- schauen, dass man eher mal mit den Arbeitsaufträgen skillt, als mit eigenen Sachen. Aber natürlich ist es nicht verkehrt, zu schauen, mit eigenen Sachen ein paar Punkte zu machen- als Beispiel, wenn man schon massenhaft Twisp- Pflanzen hat... Warum die nich erst zu Fäden verarbeiten und DANN die Arbeitsaufträge machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (3. November 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Naja, als letztes würd ich auch nur nochmal sagen, dass man sich zu ANfang wirklich nur die "wichtigen" Sachen holen sollte,...


ich bin mir auch nicht sicher wie viel diese stats auf den kleidungstücken überhaupt bringen. merke ich als jäger denn überhaupt ob ich ein item mit magieresi +5 trage oder stattdessen ausweichen +3? ich glaube nicht. bei den rüstungsteilen kriegt man ja immer gleich in grün angezeigt ob sie besser sind als das was man derzeit trägt. da sollte man sich wirklich nen moment nehmen und sich fragen "brauche ich echt 2 angr., 4 phys. abwehr und 2 parieren mehr? ich glaube nicht. für mich reicht es dicke aus alle 5 - 7 level mal klamotten neu zu kaufen. so spare ich ein wenig geld um handwerksmaterialien kaufen zu können.



Mitzy schrieb:


> Und wie mein vorposter sagte- schauen, dass man eher mal mit den Arbeitsaufträgen skillt, als mit eigenen Sachen. Aber natürlich ist es nicht verkehrt, zu schauen, mit eigenen Sachen ein paar Punkte zu machen- als Beispiel, wenn man schon massenhaft Twisp- Pflanzen hat... Warum die nich erst zu Fäden verarbeiten und DANN die Arbeitsaufträge machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mache ich auch so. wenn ich viele materialien parat habe und die dazugehörigen gelben rezepte lege ich los. leider ist das in den höheren skillgefilden echt selten. da sind die normalen rezepte recht aufwendig und mats-intensiv - leider hat man da selten bis nie mal einfach so die mats auf tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Cerom (3. November 2009)

Die Materialien um etwas herzustellen sind nicht nur auf den höheren Level etwas selten. Eigentlich von Anfang an hat man die nicht im Überschuß.. Ich lasse das Rüstungsschmieden auch etwas schleifen zu Zeit. Wirklich entscheidend ist es zur Zeit ja auch noch nicht. Wenn man grüne oder sogar blaue Ausrüstung hat ist die für mehr als 5 Level ausreichend. Man ist nicht so gedrängt wie z.B. in WoW spätestens alle 2 Level seine Ausrüstung anzupassen. So gesehen ist es deshalb auch ausreichend wen man sich nur ab und zu ein Stück herstellt.

p.s. Was anderes. Ich habe immer wieder KLagen über Questlöchern gelesen. Manche haben welche um Stufe 20, andere so ab 25, wieder andere so ab 32. Ich bin nun Stufe 34. Was mache ich falsch das mein Questbuch immer so voll ist das ich oft die Meldung bekomme weitere Quests kann ich nicht annehmen ? Nun lese ich allerdings oft dass das Questloch ab 40 losgeht. Mal sehen.


----------



## tx555 (3. November 2009)

ad) 2 Jobs gleichzeitig lvln ist fast nicht finanzierbar.

hi,

das ist schlichtwegs falsch - ich habe 3 Berufe (Schneidern, Handwerk und Kochen) ab lvl 20 (Jäger) begonnen und habe jetzt mit Lvl 38 alle 3 auf 299. Kesch habe ich zuerst in die Würfelerweiterungen gepackt und nehme alles mit was irgendwo gelootet wird. Blaue Items bis jetzt "0" verkauft - Grüne vielleicht 3-4. Extra gefarmt habe ich bis dato nicht wobei ich jedoch anmerken muss, dass ich bis Lvl 35 keinen Seelenheiler besucht habe.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Bexx13 (3. November 2009)

Ich würde dem TE auch empfehlen erstmal nur maximal einen Beruf zu skillen.
Außerdem ist es ganz sinnvoll, wenn man sich erst neue Skills kauft und dann schaut was man noch an kinahs über hat, um seinen Beruf weiter zu skillen. Schliesslich hat man dann wieder 3 Level Zeit, um Kinahs zu farmen etc. bevor man wieder Skills kaufen muss.

Bexx


----------



## Nuffing (3. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> p.s. Was anderes. Ich habe immer wieder KLagen über Questlöchern gelesen. Manche haben welche um Stufe 20, andere so ab 25, wieder andere so ab 32. Ich bin nun Stufe 34. Was mache ich falsch das mein Questbuch immer so voll ist das ich oft die Meldung bekomme weitere Quests kann ich nicht annehmen ? Nun lese ich allerdings oft dass das Questloch ab 40 losgeht. Mal sehen.



Ich hatte um 23/25 auch nen kleines questloch, was aber bis dato total latte ist weil die quest soiweso grad mal die exp von 5 bis 6 mobs geben, ich bin die 2 level dann bei mobs gegrindet die super schnell tot gehen und viel exp geben.


----------



## Eryas (3. November 2009)

ATM bin ich ziemlich knapp bei Kasse... Auf lvl30 den Sammel- und den Handwerksskill auf 200 zu bringen ist schon teuer.
Auf die Flügel kann ich gar nicht erst hoffen. Bisher habe ich aber nur gequested. Hier lese ich jetzt, dass farmen viel mehr bringt, daher 
sind meine Fragen:

Wo kann ich als Elyos lvl29 (Jäger) am besten Kinah machen? Gibt es da ein besonders gutes Gebiet, wo die Mobs viel falle lassen? 
Welche Gegner-Art lässt überhaupt das Meiste/ Wertvollste fallen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Tamîkus (4. November 2009)

du bist mit dem kinah prob net allein ich bin lvl 34 und haben grad ma 100k ich gebe mehr aus als ich einehme eig sammle ich nur noch kinah um mir die skills leisten zu könen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardooo (4. November 2009)

ab 40 anfangen zu craften und fertig, dann machste das irgendwann ma an nem tag auf 399 und lvlst weiter...man braucht craften ned zum lvln, is einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur mit 50 sollte man schon irgendwo drin expert sein, wegen der tollen rüssiquest und so.

mfg


----------



## Kafka (4. November 2009)

Anderes Ding, die 30er Flügel kosten ja 800k so wie ich das gelesen hab. Bin jetzt gerade level 28 geworden und bin nach den Kauf von Skillbüchern sehr pleite. Is das ne schwer in den 2 Leveln auf den Betrag für die Flügel zu kommen bzw was is ergiebiger die masse an Quests durch zu machen und auf die Belohnungen zu bauen oder lieber 2 mal mehr Eisklauen ab zu farmen wegen Schrottloos den man dann verticken kann?


----------



## Virthu (4. November 2009)

edit: blubb, hier sind die leute ja unter 30 mit den geldnöten.

man levele in ruhe weiter, hoffe auf drops - weiss oder grün ist egal -, verkaufe verschiedene materialien, usw usf und kaufe seine flügelchen irgendwann mit 32.

wichtig ist nur, dass man mit kinah einigermassen sparsam umgeht und nicht jedes stück ausrüstung sofort kauft. es gibt sehr passable sachen über quests und gruppenspiel kennt trotzt vielleicht nicht bester eigener ausrüstung nur sehr wenige downtimes bei abwesenheit kompletter idioten. die sollte man eh tunlichst meiden und sich somit auch kosten beim geistheiler sparen.
fernkämpfer haben es aber sehr viel leichter imo.


----------



## Mitzy (4. November 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich bin mir auch nicht sicher wie viel diese stats auf den kleidungstücken überhaupt bringen. merke ich als jäger denn überhaupt ob ich ein item mit magieresi +5 trage oder stattdessen ausweichen +3? ich glaube nicht. bei den rüstungsteilen kriegt man ja immer gleich in grün angezeigt ob sie besser sind als das was man derzeit trägt. da sollte man sich wirklich nen moment nehmen und sich fragen "brauche ich echt 2 angr., 4 phys. abwehr und 2 parieren mehr? ich glaube nicht. für mich reicht es dicke aus alle 5 - 7 level mal klamotten neu zu kaufen. so spare ich ein wenig geld um handwerksmaterialien kaufen zu können.
> (…)


Ich meinte mit „nur wichtige Sachen“ eigentlich gar nicht die Ausstattung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meinte eher, dass man Kinah allgemein nur für nötige Sachen ausgibt- und nicht für den heißen Stoff- Fetzen aus´m AH oder das Beschwörungsbuch für Wassergeist 2- oder sonst was.


----------



## Cerom (4. November 2009)

Mein Problem sind eigentlich die Kosten beim Geistheiler und da werde ich kaum was ändern können. Als Tank bin ich derjenige der am meisten am Boden liegt, ist nun mal einfach so.  Und nicht sterben geht da nun mal nicht, außer ich würde nicht tanken. Nur dann wäre ich auch kein Tank.


----------



## Rygel (4. November 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit „nur wichtige Sachen“ eigentlich gar nicht die Ausstattung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


axo. ich habe öfter mal beim HA reingeschaut und festgestellt dass man ja schnell von den grünen werten überzeugt wird, die dort angeboten werden und dann zum spontan kauf neigt. nach genauerem hinschauen habe ich dann festgestellt dass sich die rüstung im nem bereich von 3 - 5 leveln gar nicht sooo gravierend ändert.



Cerom schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind eigentlich die Kosten beim Geistheiler und da werde ich kaum was ändern können. Als Tank bin ich derjenige der am meisten am Boden liegt, ist nun mal einfach so.  Und nicht sterben geht da nun mal nicht, außer ich würde nicht tanken. Nur dann wäre ich auch kein Tank.


das habe ich mir neulich auch schon gedacht. nachdem unser tank im nochsana-ausbildungslager 3 x gestorben ist hat er sich nämlich kommentarlos verkrümelt. ätzend für die gruppe, aber irgendwo nachvollziehbar. blöd für den tank: man kann ja schlecht am ende der inst. von allen kinah verlangen (oder noch schlimmer: instanzen ignorieren).


----------



## Geider (4. November 2009)

Kinah sind bei mir auch immer knapp kann mir auch immer nur die Bücher leisten wie ich den skill Sammel auf 299 für die beiden Sammelberufe mir leisten soll steht auch in den Sternen
das heißt das ich wider 8h Grinden muß das lezte mal habe ich in der Zeit auf lvl 33   500k gemacht aber weniger mit Items sonndern mit Fleisch und Knochen usw

Danach war ich total gaga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (4. November 2009)

Wartet mal auf 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1,2 Mille hab ich dem Lehrer in den Hals gestopft als Templer.
Spiele auf Balder und hab eigentlich keine Kinah probleme.
Trage das komplette Glänzende blaue verstärkte Adamantium Zeugs (das war übel teuer) und hab immer noch Kinah auf Tasche.
Farmen und Grinden ist das Zauberwort.
Wachen an ner Gegnerischen Festung, Kaidan HQ, Lepha Truppen usw.. die schmeissen alle gut Kohle und nette drops.


----------



## gerdmobach (4. November 2009)

Meine kleine bescheidene Lösung zum Kinah Reichtum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erste Amtshandlung ... die Wahl der Spielfigur.
Ich erstellte von jeder Typen je eine Klasse und zockte diese ma schnellst möglich auf Stufe 10.Der Vorteil ist so fand ich es war es,den Mainchar festzulegen.Die Wahl aus 4 Verschieden Klassen viel auf nen Templer.
Nun während des Levelns auf Stufe 10 fällt ne Menge an Kinah pro Klasse an.
Die Kohle wurde gesammelt alles zu Schotter gemacht was geht und an den Mainchar versendet die Twinks gelöscht.

Um richtig Moos zu haben braucht man Platz ... der Würfel wird gleich ma 3 x von Würfelmacher überarbeitet.
Man braucht Stauraum um alles aufsammeln zu können ohne nach 20 Minuten des Farmens die Taschen leer machen zu müssen.
Alles aufsammeln den wie der Volksmund sagt : Das Geld liegt auf der Strasse man muss sich nur Bücken.

Nach einer Woche des Farmens war soviel Kinah erwirtschaftet das das Lagerhaus erweitert wurde.
Je mehr Lagermöglichkeiten je mehr Kinah im Verkauf und Handel.Nur ein gut gefüllter Shop ist ein guter Shop.
Man muss und sollte am Anfang ein wenig Inverstieren um später richtig Schotter schippen zu können.
Also fing ich an 30 Minuten dem Schmieden von Rüstungen und Waffen zu widmen.
Nach den ersten 4 Wochen war so gut verdient worden das ich bekann alles gesammlte/gelootete und verarbeitete Zeugs in den Lagerhaus zu verkaufen.
Und die ganzen Talerchen mit den lustigen Namen Kinah wurde in Rüstung/Lehrbücher/Würfel und Lagerplätze ausgegeben.

Was bleibt ist ein gutes Taschengeld genügend Lagerplatz und fette Rüssi ... und der Gedanke daran einen Farmchar zu erstellen da ein Templer nicht nicht gern Arbeiten geht.


----------



## Cerom (4. November 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> das habe ich mir neulich auch schon gedacht. nachdem unser tank im nochsana-ausbildungslager 3 x gestorben ist hat er sich nämlich kommentarlos verkrümelt. ätzend für die gruppe, aber irgendwo nachvollziehbar. blöd für den tank: man kann ja schlecht am ende der inst. von allen kinah verlangen (oder noch schlimmer: instanzen ignorieren).



Sich kommentarlos zu verkrümmeln ist natürlich kein schöner Zug. Allerdings ist man wirklich manchmal als Tank in der Zwickmühle. Einmal sterben kostet bei mir mittlerweile 30.000 Kinah. Da überlegt man dann schon ob man wirklich auf eine Gruppeneinladung eingehen soll. Zwei, drei mal sterben wird schon recht teuer. Und so oft liegt man im Schnitt, bei einer nicht so guten Gruppe noch öfter. 

Beschweren möchte ich mich deshalb aber nicht. Aion macht enorm viel Spaß. Und dieses Problem mit dem Gold finde ich auch gar nicht so schlimm. So hat man immer etwas zu tun und muß auch strategisch seine Ressourcen einteilen. Man hat ständig zu wenig, trotzdem aber auch ständig einen neuen Erfolg. Und deshalb spiele ich ja auch ein Spiel. Ich möchte etwas sinnvolles zu tun haben, nicht so schnell wie möglich mit der besten Ausrüstung in der Hauptstadt stehen und mich langweilen.


----------



## Gen91 (4. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind eigentlich die Kosten beim Geistheiler und da werde ich kaum was ändern können. Als Tank bin ich derjenige der am meisten am Boden liegt, ist nun mal einfach so.  Und nicht sterben geht da nun mal nicht, außer ich würde nicht tanken. Nur dann wäre ich auch kein Tank.



Dem muss ich leider wiedersprechen Kleriker liegen häufiger am Boden, eigentlich ist es ohne Fehlpulls nicht möglich, dass der Tank stirbt (wenn er nicht gerade Stoff trägt und der Kleriker afk is). 
Als Kleriker Stirbt man viel häufiger, Aggro von ner anderen Grp, ein Monster nich richtig angetankt, dieser oder jener CC gebrochen, es nervt ziemlich in rnd grind Grps andauernd zu sterben und alle anderen überleben, kotzt einen manchmal ziemelich an.


----------



## Virthu (4. November 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Dem muss ich leider wiedersprechen Kleriker liegen häufiger am Boden, eigentlich ist es ohne Fehlpulls nicht möglich, dass der Tank stirbt (wenn er nicht gerade Stoff trägt und der Kleriker afk is).
> Als Kleriker Stirbt man viel häufiger, Aggro von ner anderen Grp, ein Monster nich richtig angetankt, dieser oder jener CC gebrochen, es nervt ziemlich in rnd grind Grps andauernd zu sterben und alle anderen überleben, kotzt einen manchmal ziemelich an.



das sind in etwa auch meine beobachtungen. erst stirbt immer der heiler. danach der tank und dann der rest.


----------



## Haracka (4. November 2009)

Hab das Problem auch immer nervt manchmal echt.Die Tank aggro ist zu schwach sollte mal erhöht werden.


----------



## Geige (4. November 2009)

Wenn der Tank stirbt, dürfte die Gruppe allerdings eh Tot sein,
also aht das Problem wieder jeder, seien wir lieber froh, dass es keine Rep-Kosten gibt,
sonst dürften Tanks selbst nach einem Run ohne tot blechen!


----------



## Gen91 (4. November 2009)

Haracka schrieb:


> Hab das Problem auch immer nervt manchmal echt.Die Tank aggro ist zu schwach sollte mal erhöht werden.


Liegt meist eher an der Dummheit der Tanks, bzw der der anderen Gruppenmitglieder... Aber die Tankaggro soll ja erhöt werden, bringt immerhin ein wenig.


----------



## Virthu (4. November 2009)

tanks sollten imo mehr krit sockeln, statt block und hp. mit offensiv gesockelten hatte ich in gruppe weitaus weniger probleme als mit den defensiven. wenn schon gladis es hinbekommen, bei 2-3 stufen höheren mobs nicht den löffel abzugeben, trotz der "schildverweigerung", dann müsste es einem templar um einiges weniger ausmachen etwas mehr offensive für mehr aggro zu haben.


----------



## Cerom (5. November 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Dem muss ich leider wiedersprechen Kleriker liegen häufiger am Boden, eigentlich ist es ohne Fehlpulls nicht möglich, dass der Tank stirbt (wenn er nicht gerade Stoff trägt und der Kleriker afk is).
> Als Kleriker Stirbt man viel häufiger, Aggro von ner anderen Grp, ein Monster nich richtig angetankt, dieser oder jener CC gebrochen, es nervt ziemlich in rnd grind Grps andauernd zu sterben und alle anderen überleben, kotzt einen manchmal ziemelich an.



War bei meinen ersten einsatz so das dere Kleriker genausooft starb wie ich. Jetzt stirbt der Heiler nur noch sehr selten. Was nicht unbedingt an mir liegen muß, vielleicht habe ich auch das Glück bei den letzten Instanzgängen gehabt das andere gut aufgepasst haben. Aber z.Zt ist es so das fast immerr nur ich sterbe, na ja und vielleicht noich ei DD.



Haracka schrieb:


> Hab das Problem auch immer nervt manchmal echt.Die Tank aggro ist zu schwach sollte mal erhöht werden.



Nein, die ist völlig richtig. Ich komme nicht über die Aggro wenn da z.B. ei Gladiator sich einen dritte nGegner geschnappt hat, oder nur sehr schwer. Aber vom Heiler kann ich die Gegner meist weg halten. Die Aggro reicht die ein Templer aufbaut. Es ist knapp, Aber genau das ist es doch was ein wirklicher Tank möchte, es trotzdem schaffen.



Geige schrieb:


> Wenn der Tank stirbt, dürfte die Gruppe allerdings eh Tot sein,
> also aht das Problem wieder jeder, seien wir lieber froh, dass es keine Rep-Kosten gibt,
> sonst dürften Tanks selbst nach einem Run ohne tot blechen!



Nein, selbst im letzen Augenblick versucht ein Tank noch Schaden von den anderen abzuwenden, z.B. betäuben. Keine Repkosten ? Na ja, nicht für die Rüstung, aber der Seelenheiler ist nicht unbedingt ein Sonderangebot.



Gen91 schrieb:


> Liegt meist eher an der Dummheit der Tanks, bzw der der anderen Gruppenmitglieder... Aber die Tankaggro soll ja erhöt werden, bringt immerhin ein wenig.



Nein, die Tankaggro reicht. Nur die anderen müssen sich einfach darauf einstellen das der Tank, Tank ist, nicht der Supermann der alles noch mal raus reist.  So ist es genau richtig, Jeder in der Gruppe ist gefordert.  Wenn die DD´s einfach nur schlecht sind kann auch der beste Heiler oder Tank das nicht glatt bügeln. Endlich eion Spiel wo sich die DD´s nicht für ihre Erfolge brüsten können obwohl die ganze arbeit nur Heiler und Tank hatten.



Virthu schrieb:


> tanks sollten imo mehr krit sockeln, statt block und hp. mit offensiv gesockelten hatte ich in gruppe weitaus weniger probleme als mit den defensiven. wenn schon gladis es hinbekommen, bei 2-3 stufen höheren mobs nicht den löffel abzugeben, trotz der "schildverweigerung", dann müsste es einem templar um einiges weniger ausmachen etwas mehr offensive für mehr aggro zu haben.



Ich sockel so weit es geht nur Block, zur Not HP. Ich komme gut zurecht.


----------



## Cerom (5. November 2009)

Das größte Problem für mich ist übrigens nicht die Aggro zu halten. Das größte Problem in Aion ist gezielt die Gegner auszuwählen, Das ist auch wirklich unnötig schwer in Aion, immer den Gegner im Fokus zu bekommen den man möchte. Da müßte mal unbedingt was geändert werden. Zum Beispiel wie in WoW das man die Lebensleiste aller Gegner in der Nähe angezeigt bekommt damit man die auswählen kann (und die Leisten auch größer). Die Regelung in Aion ist da sehr mangelhaft.


----------



## Mitzy (5. November 2009)

Ich hatte gestern ´ne Runde Nochsana als Beschwörer. Bei uns gab es am Anfang massive Probleme- ich glaub, unser Templer (lvl 25) ist einige male gestorben. Das Problem war auch, dass unser Kleriker (lvl 27) oder Kantor- als Aushilfe- (lvl 25) oftmals die aggro hatte. Ok, sie haben mindestens so oft überlebt, wie sie gestorben sind, aber der Templer hat die aggro auch nicht weg bekommen von denen. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Templer, aber ich wage die Behauptung, dass die Heilaggro ziemlich hoch ist (oder die mobs in AION intelligent sind, und sich denken „Hey- den Heiler hau ich schneller um als den Tank…. Dann wipen alle… auf den Heiler!“)


----------



## Randor2 (5. November 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern ´ne Runde Nochsana als Beschwörer. Bei uns gab es am Anfang massive Probleme- ich glaub, unser Templer (lvl 25) ist einige male gestorben. Das Problem war auch, dass unser Kleriker (lvl 27) oder Kantor- als Aushilfe- (lvl 25) oftmals die aggro hatte. Ok, sie haben mindestens so oft überlebt, wie sie gestorben sind, aber der Templer hat die aggro auch nicht weg bekommen von denen. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Templer, aber ich wage die Behauptung, dass die Heilaggro ziemlich hoch ist (oder die mobs in AION intelligent sind, und sich denken „Hey- den Heiler hau ich schneller um als den Tank…. Dann wipen alle… auf den Heiler!“)



Die Heilaggro ist schon recht hoch ja, aber das is endlich auch mal sinnvoll Im PvP hau ich ja auch nicht auf den Templer wenn dahinter ein Heiler steht...wieso sollten es die Mobs machen.

Und wenn die Heiler nicht Gruppenheilung spammen gehts auch, aber eben diese Gruppenheilung erzeugt sehr viel aggro. Also wenn die DDs keine Schaden bekommen brauchts auch keine Gruppenheilung und der Tank hat kaum probleme. Sollten die DDs schaden abbekommen dann läuft was falsch und am Ende hat der Heiler schön die aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Nein, selbst im letzen Augenblick versucht ein Tank noch Schaden von den anderen abzuwenden, z.B. betäuben. Keine Repkosten ? Na ja, nicht für die Rüstung, aber der Seelenheiler ist nicht unbedingt ein Sonderangebot.



Welche allerdings bei einem erfolgreichem Run wegfallen, das tun die Repkosten nie!


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. November 2009)

also ich hab bei 2 mobs nie aggroprobleme.

Bei Nochsana is der einzig schwere Punkt eh der mit der großen Patrol.
Und den schaden der normalen mobs kann der Heiler auch wegheilen.
Klar man muss halt ma 100k für IJ investieren, aber das hilft echt viel.


----------



## Eryas (6. November 2009)

Ui, ich habe da eine schöne Stelle zum farmen im Schwefelarchipel gefunden (für ~lvl29).
Etwas nordwestlich von der Festung gibt es einen Balaur Stützpunkt udn ein Gefangenenlager, dass von Asmodiern bewacht wird (bin Elyos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Die Asmodier-Npcs droppen bei mir immer so um die 300 Kinah und ziemlich oft Rüstungsteile oder andere Sachen, die beim Händler gut weggehen.
Die Balaur sind nicht all zu stark und lassen häufig die grünen Schuppe, Blutfelecken, etc. fallen (was an einem Balaur halt so dran ist).
Ausserdem gibt es dort überall viele Titanium- und Goldvorkommen, mit denen man noch mal etwas extra Geld machen kann.
(Auf lvl29 geben die alle übrigens so um die 10k-12k Exp ohne Erholungsbonus.)
Innerhalb von einer halben Stunde habe ich da mit etwas Dropluck 70k Kinah gemacht.

mfg
Eryas

Edit: Der Tod bei den Asmodier-Npcs zählt als PvP-Tod und kostet daher nichts.


----------



## tsurugu (9. November 2009)

Mal ein Tipp von mir gegen Kinah-Probleme:

Ist zwar nicht so ganz moralisch, doch wen juckts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musst immer das günstigste "Feuerschwert", so heißt das Item, im AH kaufen (ist manchmal von 80.000 - 150.000- "günstig" drin) und für 10.000 - 20.000 erhöht im Chat posten. Keine Minute und du hast um die 3 Anfragen - brauchst nur noch einen von denen auszusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So mach ich das und habe sofern keine Kinah-Probleme!

Grüße


----------

